# Warriors and Pacers, Tinsley and Harrington?



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...5/warriors_and_pacers_talking_about_tinsley/#


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I would LOVE to trade Tinsley and Daniels for Harrington and filler. Harrington would be perfect for us right now.

TJ/Jack/Diener
Granger/Rush/Graham
Dunleavy/Rush/Williams
Harrington/Murphy/McRoberts
Murphy/Foster/Nesterovic

Wow I forgot Hibbert.. he would be strapped to the bench if this happened.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

OMG, please have Harrington traded back to the Pacers once again. Then in 2 years they can trade him and later reacquire him. I have a theory that the universe spins according to a periodic cycle of Harrington from and back to Indiana trades.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I never would have thought that Harrington would ever come back after that GS trade. I could be wrong.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

That would be awesome. I would definitely approve of that trade. I have always liked Al Harrington and I think that would be a real solid pick up for our team. It would be kind of weird to have him here for the third time but I dont think thats a big deal. Tinsley just needs to be traded. Simple as that. Al Harrington is much better than anything I expected we'd get for him and also getting rid of Daniels in the same trade as Tinsley is a real bonus too. Please make it happen Larry.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> OMG, please have Harrington traded back to the Pacers once again. Then in 2 years they can trade him and later reacquire him. I have a theory that the universe spins according to a periodic cycle of Harrington from and back to Indiana trades.



hahahahahhaa +1


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This is hilarious. I proposed this a few weeks ago just out of GS's need for a PG, not thinking it could actually happen. Tinsley could excel in GS, and Harrington actually gets us a decent player. I have two gripes, though. Harrington doesn't do anything anymore besides shoot 3's. Troy Murphy probably plays on the inside and tries harder on defense than Al. I want the old Al back who shot like 29% from 3 and could actually play the post. Or the older, pre-ACL injury Al, who was more of a SF and played good defense. Plus, I don't want to trade Daniels. I don't want him on the team, but he is a $6 million expiring contract, and it doesn't make sense to trade him unless we're going to eliminate all our cap room this year by trading Rasho for something.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Warriors don't have filler.

How about Harrington for Tinsley/next year's first rounder/filler?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> Warriors don't have filler.


Kelenna Azubuike.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

That's not really filler, that's an upcoming solid and possible 20 ppg player.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

SickGame said:


> That's not really filler, that's an upcoming solid and possible 20 ppg player.


That's exactly why he'd make a perfect filler.:biggrin:


----------



## GrangeRusHibberTJFord (Sep 1, 2008)

*/i]PACERS[/i]*
Jamaal Tinsley
Marquis Daniels
Josh McRoberts

*WARRIORS*
Al Harrington
Kosta Perovic


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice username new guy. That deal is okay but I don't think we will be dealing Josh since he has local ties. So JT/Quis for Al/Kosta is probably the deal.


----------



## PacersorBust (Mar 6, 2008)

Eh, that would be nice if we don't have to give up too much. If we can keep Nesterovic, that would be great.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

GrangeRusHibberTJFord said:


> */i]PACERS[/i]*
> Jamaal Tinsley
> Marquis Daniels
> Josh McRoberts
> ...



Welcome to the site man. I hope to see you around more. :cheers:


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

GrangeRusHibberTJFord said:


> */i]PACERS[/i]*
> Jamaal Tinsley
> Marquis Daniels
> Josh McRoberts
> ...


DienerTime is right that is a gangster name


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> This is hilarious. I proposed this a few weeks ago just out of GS's need for a PG, not thinking it could actually happen. Tinsley could excel in GS, and Harrington actually gets us a decent player. I have two gripes, though. Harrington doesn't do anything anymore besides shoot 3's. Troy Murphy probably plays on the inside and tries harder on defense than Al. I want the old Al back who shot like 29% from 3 and could actually play the post. Or the older, pre-ACL injury Al, who was more of a SF and played good defense. Plus, I don't want to trade Daniels. I don't want him on the team, but he is a $6 million expiring contract, and it doesn't make sense to trade him unless we're going to eliminate all our cap room this year by trading Rasho for something.


i don't want to trade away our cap room. and yeh, i totally agree about al. he plays weak defense, poor rebounder, doesn't get to the line, and when he does- he often misses. i am not too high on al harrington. he loves to camp out in the 3 point area and jack up the 3's.
but, he could help us be rid of tinsley which would be nice on its own.
its hard because as much as i don't want anything to do with al harrington again- i would like to see tinsley outta here pretty bad too.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

What makes Harrington better than Murphy is he is a lot faster and fits better in our lineup. Also, I think if he has a bigger role on offense and gets his confidence back i'm sure he will start scoring from more than just the perimeter.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I hope this happens...


----------

